# Collet systems for an Atlas 10" lathe



## Eremius (Jan 2, 2014)

I am interested in picking up some sort of collet system for my lathe.  3C and 5C seem to be the two choices I have.  3C sets seem to be a simple drawbar system whereas the 5C systems use a chuck to hold the collets.

At this point I am strongly considering going the 5C route as it will allow me to work with longer pieces and I won't have to leave the door over the gearset open while using it.

Is there anything I am missing (as far as information)?  I am considering the CDCO 5C chuck.  Does anyone have one and if so what is their opinion?  Is there a better option?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 2, 2014)

I would also take a look at the ER collects in either the 32 or 40 size.  They will allow longer stock through the headstock as well and grip a little better than the 5c (imho).

You can make your own ER collects Chuck fairly easily.  There are some examples here on the forum in the "shop made tools" section.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## george wilson (Jan 8, 2014)

You might be better off dealing with Shars from all the talk about CDCO.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jan 9, 2014)

_ do have one on my 10" atlas and it works great, but i don't use it very often. The hole secret to them if you by a cheap one face the back plate and turn the od a little under size so you can indicate it in. I have mine max run out .0002._


----------

